# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: Knockout.js vs backbone.js

## saeedgharedaghi

دوستان میتونن بگن فرق 2 فریم ورک Knockout.js و backbone.js در چیست؟
و کدوم فریم ورک بهتره؟

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> دوستان میتونن بگن فرق 2 فریم ورک Knockout.js و backbone.js در چیست؟ و کدوم فریم ورک بهتره؟


سلام.
مهمترین تفاوت این دو، از نظر من، نگرش در طراحی اونها بوده. Knockout.js بر اساس MVVM Pattern طراحی شده، اما Backbone.js بر اساس MVC Pattern.
می تونید نقاط قوت و ضعف هر یک رو اینجا مشاهده کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------

